# Kibble Pictures!



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought it'd be fun to start a kibble photo thread. I'm always really curious as to how different brands/flavours of kibble look like, but not many companies have samples, so I thought it'd be nice to see pictures of them instead!

I try to get small kibbles for Cadence because he's a soft chewer and takes foreeveeerrr to chew up his kibble.

Anyway, here are pictures I've taken of the types of kibble that I currently have on hand  That's a Canadian quarter I've placed beside the kibbles, for a size comparison.

This is Wellness CORE Original:








It's what Cadence is currently eating.

This is TOTW Pacific Stream:









EVO Herring & Salmon:









Innova Puppy:









TOTW Wetlands:









Ziwipeak Lamb:









I'll be opening a new bag of EVO Red Meat Small Bites soon, so I'll post photos of that when I do.

Everyone else, please share your pictures!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't have pictures, but Donatello eats EVO Turkey and Chicken Small-Bites; He's got a really dominant under-bite that visibly causes him discomfort when it comes to eating kibble.

Kibble in the past has either been too hard, or too big. I just chanced upon the EVO Small-Bites, and he scarfed it down and without any hesitation... 

I tend to buy small sized dog-biscuits as well...

Interesting thread.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks!  Yeah, EVO small bites are really one of the smallest kibbles around that aren't puppy formulation, I've found! You could try the herring & salmon as well, the kibble is pretty small. Know how the small bites red meat/chicken are small, square and flat? The herring ones are the same size, except they're cubes, not flat, if you get what I mean 

Oh yeah, I like Natural Balance biscuits (the small ones) because they're small, thin, and easy to break apart!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Acana Grasslands on a nickel and a quarter.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hehe I like this thread. Acana and Orijen has the most ginormous kibble though.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Jacksons mom, good idea putting the kibble on the coins!! Why didn't I think of that? -_-""

Michi, haha believe it or not, the Wellness Core kibble is EVEN BIGGER.  They're really fat and thick! You can actually tell by shaking the bag of kibble, lol.

I'm really curious what the Nature's Variety Instinct kibbles look like...... does anyone feed that around here???


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

When I opened our bag of Blue Buffalo I was so surprised to see how tiny the bits were!! No pics, just an observation  

Lucidity, you give Cadence ALL those kinds!?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, really?! Hmm.. I might start buying Blue Buff Wilderness then.... Lol.

Oh, no, haha, Cadence gets CORE for meals.. the TOTW varieties are from sample packs I got from them  And the Innova Puppy was from he was little, I bought a bag, but the food didn't agree with him so I switched, but still have like half a bag lying around.. and the Ziwipeak is also from sample packs  I use sample packs as treats. Cadence doesn't know the difference so it's all good, lol.

Btw, you should take some pics of the BB kibble! You can use a cellphone camera or whatever's handy, I don't care


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Wow, really?! Hmm.. I might start buying Blue Buff Wilderness then.... Lol.
> 
> Oh, no, haha, Cadence gets CORE for meals.. the TOTW varieties are from sample packs I got from them  And the Innova Puppy was from he was little, I bought a bag, but the food didn't agree with him so I switched, but still have like half a bag lying around.. and the Ziwipeak is also from sample packs  I use sample packs as treats. Cadence doesn't know the difference so it's all good, lol.
> 
> Btw, you should take some pics of the BB kibble! You can use a cellphone camera or whatever's handy, I don't care


Ooooh okay haha that makes sense!!! 

I googled for a pic haha, and I stumbled upon this one. It isnt mine, I hope I dont get busted for posting it lol!! The dark piece is the little vitamin bits. Tucker goes bananas for his BB!











EDIT: This is the puppy formula... I am not sure if the adult or small breed food is different size. I would assume so!?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Oooh, hey! The regular bits look like the Wellness kibble, lol. But the vitamin bits really look yummy, actually. Did you get the large breed puppy formula? I think it should be the same if it is large breed..


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

lucidity said:


> Thanks!  Yeah, EVO small bites are really one of the smallest kibbles around that aren't puppy formulation, I've found! You could try the herring & salmon as well, the kibble is pretty small. Know how the small bites red meat/chicken are small, square and flat? The herring ones are the same size, except they're cubes, not flat, if you get what I mean


I'm not so sure he'd like the Herring and Salmon formula. He doesn't like the Red Meat, I've tried numerous times with "free samples"... It's something about the smell that turns him away. 

A bowl of the EVO Red Meat looks identical to EVO Turkey and Chicken, yet he knows the difference of course and turns his nose every time.

Where I get my EVO, doesn't even carry the Herring and Salmon formula, not even in "regular bites"...


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

It just so happens that I feed Gizmo BB Lamb and Rice for adults and Gracie is on Lamb and Oatmeal for puppies, so...

BB Adult Lamb and Rice:









BB Puppy Lamb and Oatmeal:









Side by side (puppy on left):


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Kibble is so different looking depending on the brand. I never knew there was a difference lol. 
Michiyo-Fir- I forgot you have a pap, and that Nia was so little. I always thought the Orijen kibble was decently sized, but I have a 30lb dog. 

Here's my contribution-

Merrick from a long time ago, too grainy for Hallie-









Orijen, the kibble is also not dusty if that makes since, there aren't any crumbs etc. Here's a pic with the bag for reference-


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I was going to post the Blue Buff lamb and rice, but it's already there. Just to let you know that the Blue Basic Turkey looks the same but the kibble is a little lighter. The "lifesource bits" are the same colour.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't have pics, but for the poster who wanted to know about Nature's Variety Prairie..they are really small and kinda round. I think it's interesting about Fromm 4-Star foods. Each formula has a different shape kibble. The Whitefish is kinda like a triangle, the Salmon is small little balls. Not sure about the other formulas..I think the Chicken is small round disk shaped. My gang is eating Canine Caviar and the Special Needs are smallish, flat round disk shapes, but the Lamb & Millet is small balls. The Blue Buffalo Small Breed food is the same shape as the regular only "smaller" hahaha. Also, the Wellness Small Breed kibble is small, flat triangles and reminds me of some kind of human cereal for some reason LOL. I like this thread! I used to have an obsession with wanting to know what the kibble in all the bags at work look like hahahaha! I pretty much know now, after working there for awhile, so not as obsessed.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Thanks!  Yeah, EVO small bites are really one of the smallest kibbles around that aren't puppy formulation, I've found! You could try the herring & salmon as well, the kibble is pretty small. Know how the small bites red meat/chicken are small, square and flat? The herring ones are the same size, except they're cubes, not flat, if you get what I mean
> 
> Oh yeah, I like Natural Balance biscuits (the small ones) because they're small, thin, and easy to break apart!


Me too! 

Acana kibble is pretty big in my opinion. I think it's a bit tough for Murph to eat. The Salmon a la Veg kibble is the darn tiniest kibble I've ever seen in my life LOL.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Jacksons mom, good idea putting the kibble on the coins!! Why didn't I think of that? -_-""
> 
> Michi, haha believe it or not, the Wellness Core kibble is EVEN BIGGER.  They're really fat and thick! You can actually tell by shaking the bag of kibble, lol.
> 
> I'm really curious what the Nature's Variety Instinct kibbles look like...... does anyone feed that around here???


We used all our NV Instinct. We used to feed it, I still think it's a good food and would feed it again, but the kibbles were really tiny. I don't have a pic though, sorry!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Oooh, interesting guys... haha, when I first brought Cadence home, his breeder had him on Eagle Pack Puppy or something and the kibble was TINY!! So I kinda expected all kinds of kibble to look like that, but when I opened the bag of Innova Puppy, I just went like..... whattttt? These are HUGE! Lol, and I was right. Cadence couldn't really chew the kibble. I had to put his kibble in the food processor to grind everything up for EVERY SINGLE MEAL 

I like that Instinct has small kibble! I might just switch to that... Wellness & Acana kibble are just kinda huge =/


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Mar 29, 2010)

The largest kibble pieces I can think of is Solid Gold's Hund-n-Flocken or whatever they call it. Tried a small bag. It was either the sparkly gold bag or the sparkly green one. 
Canidae has some pretty teeny kibbles! I bought a bag of that because feeding two energetic GSDs is quite costly...
I'm lucky enough that the feed store sells 30lbs of TOTW for 35 bucks, but still...It's a little rough :/


PS: ARG! Why does the page keep flicking to the bottom whenever I go to a new page on dogforums?! Sorry, just had to get that out, lol.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

*Tank,my page is doing the same thing!! I thought my puter was messing up but I guess not! LOL *


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

LadyD said:


> *Tank,my page is doing the same thing!! I thought my puter was messing up but I guess not! LOL *


There was a thread on this in the "off topic" forum a few days ago, I think the site is having some issues. I almost threw my laptop out the window before I read it hahaha!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm that's strange.. I'm not having any problems! Are you guys on Macs or PCs?

Anyway.......... keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## ajcstr (May 28, 2010)

Fromm Kibble (from another board)


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, are those the kibble in the original bags? I didn't know Fromm bags were transparent!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

LadyD said:


> *Tank,my page is doing the same thing!! I thought my puter was messing up but I guess not! LOL *


Mine too! It finally stopped today. It was so annoying.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Wow, are those the kibble in the original bags? I didn't know Fromm bags were transparent!


Those look like the samples bags! 

When I used to get Surf and Turf, the bag was black and not see-thru.


----------



## ajcstr (May 28, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Those look like the samples bags!
> 
> When I used to get Surf and Turf, the bag was black and not see-thru.


Correct - I did not take those pics - but they are from sample bags.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Interesting! That must be a pretty old photo then.. I e-mailed Fromm to ask for sample packs/coupons, and the person who replied told me that they no longer give out sample packs 

I'm liking the size of the Surf & Turf kibble, though! Smaller is always better


----------



## ajcstr (May 28, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Interesting! That must be a pretty old photo then.. I e-mailed Fromm to ask for sample packs/coupons, and the person who replied told me that they no longer give out sample packs
> 
> I'm liking the size of the Surf & Turf kibble, though! Smaller is always better


I think they stopped the samples within the last year - they send a $5.00 coupon now.

The rep told me that the salmon and the surf and turf are similar in size, the salmon has grains the surf and turf is grain free.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Oooh, interesting guys... haha, when I first brought Cadence home, his breeder had him on Eagle Pack Puppy or something and the kibble was TINY!! So I kinda expected all kinds of kibble to look like that, but when I opened the bag of Innova Puppy, I just went like..... whattttt? These are HUGE! Lol, and I was right. Cadence couldn't really chew the kibble. I had to put his kibble in the food processor to grind everything up for EVERY SINGLE MEAL
> 
> I like that Instinct has small kibble! I might just switch to that... Wellness & Acana kibble are just kinda huge =/


BG by Merrick (their grain free line) has TINY kibble! I was surprised to see how small it was!
I should do a whole long list of kibble from boarders, I see all kinds of kibble..


----------



## ajcstr (May 28, 2010)

Smallest Kibble (but I don't have pics)

Wellness small breed
Solid Gold wee bits
Holistic select small breed
Fromm Surf and Turf (grain-free)


----------



## hub3 (Jul 10, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Thanks!  Yeah, EVO small bites are really one of the smallest kibbles around that aren't puppy formulation, I've found! You could try the herring & salmon as well, the kibble is pretty small. Know how the small bites red meat/chicken are small, square and flat? The herring ones are the same size, except they're cubes, not flat, if you get what I mean
> 
> Oh yeah, I like Natural Balance biscuits (the small ones) because they're small, thin, and easy to break apart!


How does the herring & salmon smell? I'm scared to try it because I dont' like the idea of smelling fish every time I feed!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

hub3 said:


> How does the herring & salmon smell? I'm scared to try it because I dont' like the idea of smelling fish every time I feed!


Actually, the herring & salmon doesn't really smell at ALL!! I was surprised too, when I opened the bag. It only smells vaguely of fish, but once you scoop out the kibble, you can't smell anything anymore


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Actually, the herring & salmon doesn't really smell at ALL!! I was surprised too, when I opened the bag. It only smells vaguely of fish, but once you scoop out the kibble, you can't smell anything anymore


I've fed fish based foods before, and the smell never got to me (I'm allergic to fish; when I smell it, I know it). 
Next time I get a bag of the Royal Canin stuff for GSD's, I will snap a pic. That stuff is HUGE! I think if the papillons were on that food they would eat like 5 kibbles a day


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW, really?! Awesome, I'd LOVE to see photos of that... seeing as I will probably never be buying it myself, lol!


----------

